# Gender scans at 16/17 weeks?



## Angel2Fire

I've got a sexing scan booked for just before christmas (a private one.)

I'll be 17 weeks 5 days. They've said they should be able to do it, but I wondered if anyone else has had one that early and if they've had much luck with it and if its been accurate?

Thanks :)


----------



## mummymadness

I didnt have my NHS scan untill 19 weeks .
But i paid for a private Sexing scan at 16 weeks , And was 100% sure boy and he is :) .

So yep worked a treat for me , xxxx .


----------



## Beltane

I had a gender scan exactly at 18 weeks and his lil man bits practically jumped out at us!


----------



## honey08

i defo wona get one, for that plus the dvd wud be fab !!! also on that BB it says IF they cant see the sex of the baby they invite u bk another day for free :)


----------



## polo_princess

I had one at 16 weeks and they could cleary see that she was a little girl, i even made them take a pic of her bits to make sure lol


----------



## Dona

I will be exactly 18 weeks when I get mine and the place has confirmed 100% accuracy at that time. They used to do scan's at 16 weeks but they made too many mistakes. xx


----------



## kiwimama

I had a dating scan at 16+5 and they told us she was a little girl! Have confirmed it several more times at later scans, but I suppose the only way you can tell 100% is to have her here and see her little fanny in the flesh!


----------



## hayley x

I had my private scan at just before 18 weeks and said he is 100% a boy which is VERY clear to see lol. Good luck with your scan =] xxx What do you think your having? xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

I was just 17 weeks when I found out my LO is a girl :)


----------



## MissMandieMitz

I was told we were having a boy at 16+4. Looking at the scan pics, you can clearly tell it's a boy, lol.


----------



## mujheburge

Hi,

I'm 17 weeks pregnant and got to know the sex of my baby through an EGAS scan, however I would like to confirm the results through a private scan, could anyone give me the name of a good private clinic where i can go to?


----------



## Bumblebee23

i went with babybond in heathrow-they were very good![/COLO:headspin:R]


----------



## gemsar

Can i just confirm that the 17/18 week sexing scan is just a normal scan and not an internal?


----------



## flashy09

gemsar said:


> Can i just confirm that the 17/18 week sexing scan is just a normal scan and not an internal?

Yes, it's just a normal one!


----------



## flubdub

I've had a sexing scan with both my last two babies at 16 weeks, and both times it was obvious. Also my friend has had a sexing scan at 16 weeks with her last two babies and both were correct.


----------

